# Announcing Project ActiveTuning



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know about our announcement for Project ActiveTuning. You can read the announcement as well as a link to the article here:

http://www.activetuning.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=28

Let us know what you think! If there is anything you'd like to see reply in the articles comment thread


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

So, I take it Project P.A.T. is M.I.K.E.'s Altima?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL, I was just waiting for somebody to say that. From Mike:

"And yes its my car, but it is now devoted to parts development and has been off the road since 10/15/02. I'll be busy all winter working to get it ready by sometime in late spring. We will be adding many new mods from Active Tuning and other manufacturers."


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Where is Active located? I'm about 30-35 min from Baltimore. I would like to see your car in person and take a ride in a lowered Alti. And I am getting that grille soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

ActiveTuning is located in two places. Baltimore and Wisconson. The project car is in Wisconson, but my car, which will be lowered with eibach sportlines in Spring is in Baltimore (by UMBC)


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *ActiveTuning is located in two places. Baltimore and Wisconson. The project car is in Wisconson, but my car, which will be lowered with eibach sportlines in Spring is in Baltimore (by UMBC) *


Hey Dave,

You are lowering your car? Does this mean there is shocks available? Or are you buying those expensive coil overs?


----------

